
Scala 3 (aka Dotty) type-safety not implied by the DOT calculus, after all - RollEyesScala
https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/wiki/Differences-between-Dotty-and-DOT
======
premium-concern
Getting a bit desperate, Cedric?

